# CPU Fan Error press F1 to continue



## Benny546 (28. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin hier auf das Forum verwiesen worden, weil es heißt, ihr könnt mir am besten helfen 

Mein PC besteht aus Folgendem (alles außer GraKa von hardwareversand.de eingebaut):

Win Vista, Asus M4A77TD Pro, AMD Phenom II X4 945 3000 MHZ, Sockel AM3, ATX

AMD Phenom II X 4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3

Be Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7

Scythe Shuriken, für alle Sockel geeignet

LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare Schwarz Sata II

Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz

MS Vista 7 upgrade

Scythe S-Flex Gehäuselüfter 800rpm

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500 GB, 16 MB ST3500418AS

Asus M4A77TD Pro, Sockel AM3, ATX

4GB-Kit geil Value PC3-10600 DDR3 1333 CL9


Selber eingebaute GraKa: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4870 Vapor-X Grafikkarte (PCI-E, 1GB GDDR5 Speicher, VGA, D-Sub, Dual DVI-I, HDMI-Ausgang, 1 GPU)

----------

Seit ca. 15 Tagen habe ich diesen PC. Ich glaube am 3. (seitdem ich ihn habe) erschien zum ersten Mal beim Hochfahren folgende Meldung:

"CPU Fan Error press F1 to resume"

Ich habe F1 gedrückt und dann war alles in Ordnung und erst wieder nach 2-3 Tagen erschien die Meldung mochmal. Und wieder 2-3 Tage später kam sie wieder. Seit Samstag jedoch kommt sie ständig, wenn man den PC anmacht. Nachdem ich gestern jedoch gdata installiert habe und der PC neugestartet hat, kam die Meldung nach dem Neustarten komischerweise nicht.

In einigen Foren wird das Problem als schlimm, in anderen als nervig betitelt und man solle sie deaktivieren..

Warum erscheint die Meldung nur in so unregelmäßigen Abständen? Ist mein Zimmer heute zu kühl oder was?

Soll ich die Meldung wirklich einfach im Bios abstellen oder so eine Temperaturüberwachungprogramm (irgendso ein Programm gibt es auf meiner Bios-CD) installieren, bzw. irgendwas anderes Spezielles installieren/ ändern? Diese Engine 4 oder wie das heißt, mit der ich Strom/ Energie sparen kann (ist auf meiner MainboardCD dtauf) habe ich NICHT installiert, raixpert schon, auch wenn ichs wohl nicht brauche...

Vor allem, läuft mein schöner neuer PC gerade heiß? Weil vorhin beim Starten des PC´s kam die Meldung natürlich wieder... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Benny546


----------



## CRAZYMANN (28. September 2009)

Moin Moin 

hast du an den Lüfter Anschluss für den CPU auf den Mainboard ne Lüfter dran hängen.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

Installiere dir mal "CoreTemp". Das Programm zeigt dir die ungefähre Temperatur deines Prozessors.

Die Anzeige der Lüfterumdrehung kannst du im BIOS getrost ausschalten. Dann fragt dich dein PC auch nicht ständig, ob du F1 drücken willst oder nicht


----------



## derLordselbst (28. September 2009)

Einfach abstellen würde ich die Warnung nicht, eventuell weist sie auf ein echtes Problem hin:

Ich würde mit Coretemp oder Realtemp die CPU-Temperatur unter Last mit Prime95 überprüfen. CPUs haben ja seit einigen Jahren die schöne Eigenschaft bei Überhitzung einfach runterzutakten (throttle) und nciht sofort abzurauchen.

Wenn da alles o.k ist, kann man das Problem schon entspannter betrachten.

Hast Du schon den Lüfter der CPU geprüft? Läuft der noch einwandfrei oder klackert er, ist verstaubt oder sonstwie verschlissen? Eventuell läuft er einfach nicht mehr vernünftig an. Ganz kaputt kann er nicht sein, sonst würde der Rechner nicht stabil laufen.
*EDIT: Ist ja ein neuer PC, da sollte zumindest nichts verstaubt sein...*

Vielleicht ist auch einfach eine unpassende Warn-Temperatur im BIOS eingestellt. Diese Möglichkeit solltest Du aber eigentlich selbst besser beurteilen können.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (28. September 2009)

Die Meldung kommt bei Asus Board´s sobald der CPU Lüfter nicht an den dafür vorgesehen Lüfteranschluss angeklemmt wurde.

Welcher Kühler ist verbaut worden ? Der Boxed ?

Also entweder haben die Leute von Hardwareversand den Lüfter schlicht weg am falschen Anschluss angeklemmt oder der CPU Lüfter ist überhaupt nicht angeschlossen , das wäre dann aber sehr übel.


Deswegen wie schon beschrieben , erst mal nach gucken ob der Lüfter läuft wenn du den Pc anschaltest und dann noch mal die Temp´s checken unter Volllast mit Core Temp und Prime 95.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

Du hast n scythe shuriken drin und die meldung kam anfangs nur manchmal?? ich hatte es letztens da hat das mainboard aus irgendeinem grund den lüfter nur auf 300rpm laufen lassen...nachm bios reset gings wieder - guck doch einfach mal ins bios...das gesuchte sollte irgendwo unter hardware monitor zu finden sein


----------



## Chicago (28. September 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht ist die Anlaufspannung zu niedrig, hatte ich bei einem AC Alpine 64, hatte die Anlaufspannung auf 4,5V gestellt, was zu niedrig war und den Lüfter nicht in Bewegung setzte, bei 5,5V lief´s dann problemlos.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2009)

Wenn das kommt, dreht der Lüfter zu langsam oder aber du hast ihn am falschen Anschluss.
Schau mal im BIOS, ob du was einstellen kannst.


----------



## Wolf78 (28. September 2009)

- Lüfter am falschen Anschluss
- Lüfter defekt

Bitte einfach mal aufmachen den PC und schauen ob das kabel vom Lüfter aufgesteckt b.z.w am Richtigen Anschuss dran ist . Schaue im Handbuch nach wo er dran muss.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (29. September 2009)

Ich habe am Anfang dieselbe Meldung bekommen, da alle meine Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung hängen. Das Bios erkennt, ob ein Lüfter an den dafür vorgesehenen Pins hängt und wenn da eben kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist, kommt diese Fehlermeldung.
Einfach mal aufmachen und nachschauen. Wenn alles ok ist, kannst du diese Warnung im Bios getrost deaktivieren.

Gruß
Celina'sPapa


----------



## Benny546 (29. September 2009)

Also die ganzen Fragen, also des Technischspezifische kann ich leider nicht beantworten, weil ich da absolut keine Ahnung habe, sorry 

Heute taucht die Meldung aber auch wieder auf...

Dafür aber habe ich das Softwaremäßige gemahct, das kann ich.

So nachdem ich sofort/ um die 3 min im Bios war, gab es folgende Werte bei so nem monitor im bios:

Chassis Fan Speed: 600/ 625 rpm
CPU:                     1346 /1666 rpm
CPU Temperature:      35/ 38°
MB          :                23/ 26 °

Fan Aut Stat Voltage (oder so) : 5,0 V
Fan Auto Mode Start: 25°
Fann Auto Mode Full : 55°

Jetzt nach ca 35 min Laufzeit vom PC beim coretemp (ohne heatprotection einfahc gestartet und screenshot):

Imageshack - coretempscrc

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus und auch für eure zahlreichen Antworten bis jetzt, sehr professionelles Forum^^ 

Lg,
Benny546


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. September 2009)

hab das problem auch liegt an der Lüftersteuerung des Asus Boards bei mir ist die anlaufgeschwindigkeit unter 600upm und da gibts die meldung habs ausgeschaltet da ich weiss das die kühlung ausreicht.


----------



## Benny546 (29. September 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> hab das problem auch liegt an der Lüftersteuerung des Asus Boards bei mir ist die anlaufgeschwindigkeit unter 600upm und da gibts die meldung habs ausgeschaltet da ich weiss das die kühlung ausreicht.



kann man das exakt so bei mir auch sagen?
So jetz hab ich bei Temperatur 30° bei so 6 h Laufzeit. Jetzt geh ich ins Bett^^

Lg,
Benny546


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

Kann man - Gleiches erlebe ich auch mit meinem Asus P5Q Pro, das meldet sich auch immer, wenn die CPU Drehzahl zu niedrig ist (600rpm).

(Hab ne WaKü, aber an dem Anschluss für CPU Kühler, dass Netzteil gehangen, welches nun 4 Lüfter anahnd der CPU Temp steuert)

Da bei dir die Temperaturen mehr als im grünen Bereich sind, dreht der Lüfter deines Kühlers langsamer - für das Mainboard zu langsam, ergo erscheint die Fehlermeldung.

Bei "CPU Fan Speed" auf "Ignored" stellen und die Meldung kommt nie wieder...

mfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

Jo entweder ist die Drehzahl zu niedrig oder der CPU-Kühler ist nicht am CPU-FAN angeschlossen (was ja eigentlich egal ist.. hatte die Fehlermeldung auch, da ich auf meinen Alpenföhn einen anderen Lüfter installiert habe, der aber nicht an den CPU-FAN passte. Die meldung kannste getrost im Bios abstellen.., ebenfalls würde ich die F1-Eingabeaufforderung zum Fortfahren bei Errormeldung abschalten..


----------



## Benny546 (30. September 2009)

ah, ok vielen dank, dann scheint ja die temperatur bei mir völlig in ordnung zu sein

haha ernstfahft so überdurchschnittlich niedrig, dass der automatisch zu niedrig dreht? dass der da slernt und gleich am start des pc´s schon niedriger dreht als normal,w eil er weiß, dass der pc so kühl ist?

und die Meldung scheint nur auf die niedrige drehzahl am anfang zurückzuführen sein. aber um ganz sicher zu sein: wo kann ich denn die rpm zahl einstellen, ab wann er sich meldet und auf welchen wert soll ich sie einstellen? wenn dann die meldung nicht mehr erscheint, kann ich ja ganz sicher sein.

lg,
benny546


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. September 2009)

> Bei "CPU Fan Speed" auf "Ignored" stellen und die Meldung kommt nie wieder...


UnnerveD hat's schon geschrieben 
die F1 Error Meldung kannste im bootmenu abstellen..


----------



## harl.e.kin (30. September 2009)

kannst die RPM im Bios einstellen, allerdings kannst du die Meldegrenze nicht einstellen.


----------



## nameless701 (30. September 2009)

das Problem ist bei ASUS,das die minimal einstellbare Lüftergeschwindigkeit 600rpm beträgt.Selbst bei meinem Katana mit 92mm-Lüfter kommt es zur Warnmeldung.(läuft normal mit 500 rpm an)
Abhilfe: ASUS EPU installieren...damit dreht der Lüfter beim Start mit höherer Drehzahl. Wenn das BS gestartet ist,greift C&Q und regelt den Lüfter wieder runter.Damit gibt es keine Warnmeldung betr.cpu fan error mehr(es sei denn,der lüfter ist wirklich schrott) Im Notfall will man ja schon gewarnt werden


----------



## tobi757 (30. September 2009)

Kann nur bestätigen das das normal ist


----------



## Benny546 (4. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank!

Habe heute die EPU Engine installiert, schon 2x ne gestartet, es trat der Fehler bis jetzt nicht mehr auf 

Lg,
Benny546


----------



## Benny546 (5. Oktober 2009)

So, hallo, jetzt melde ich mich nochmal:

Ja, also gestern, 2x beim Neustarten kam der Fehler nicht mehr, jetzt gerade eben, wo er frisch gestartet wurde und kalt ist, kommt wieder die Fehlermelding... Was muss ich genau bei der EPU Engine einstellen, damit er anfangs höher dreht bzw. die Meldung nicht mehr kommt?

Weil wie gesagt, sollte der Lüftzer wirklich mal kaputt gehen, möchte man ja informiert werden, in jetzigem Zustand  kann ich die Meldung ja nie ernst nehmen.

Lg,
Benny546


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei aktuellen CPUs kann man durchaus auf die Warnmeldung verzichten, da sie bei Überhitzung sicher bis zum Stillstand heruntertakten und nicht mehr wie früher versuchen, sich durch's Mainboard zu brennen.

Daher wirst Du bei Versagen des CPU-Lüfters das sehr schnell auch ohne Warnung merken, da ein stillstehendes System doch auf Dauer auffällt.^^

Es ist ja jetzt klar, dass es sich bei der bisherigen Warnung um falschen Alarm handelt.


----------



## tobi757 (5. Oktober 2009)

Stell es doch einfach im BIOS auf Ignored ...


----------



## Benny546 (5. Oktober 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Stell es doch einfach im BIOS auf Ignored ...



stell ich jetzt auch, weil das mit dem EPU Engine nicht funktioniert hat!

Vielen Dank nochmalls an alle!

Benny546


----------



## tobi757 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die EPU Engine kann da auch erst nach dem Start von Windows drauf zugreifen ...


----------



## Benny546 (14. Oktober 2009)

So, hallo Leute, ich melde mich nochmal schnell, beim Health Monitor gibt es verschiedene Einträge... Welches von denen soll ich da genau umstellen, damit genau die CPU Fan Error-meldunhg nicht mehr erscheint?

CPU Fan Speed(RPM)................  
CPU Q-Fan Control...................
CPU Q-Fan Mode.....................
CPU Fan Profile.......................
Chassis Fan1 Speed(RPM)..........
Chassis Fan2 Speed(RPM)..........
Chassis Q-Fan1 Control.............
Chassis Fan Profile...................
Power Fan Speed(RPM).............


Ich schätze, oberstes, aber weils bios is, will ich lieber nochmal sichergehen...

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

MFG
Benny546


----------



## derLordselbst (15. Oktober 2009)

Das oberste. 

*RPM* steht für *Revolutions per minute*, also volle Umdrehungen pro Minute des CPU-Lüfters (FAN).

Die Warnung erfolgt also dann, wenn die Drehzahl nicht ausreicht, was ja genau bei Dir vom Mainboard falsch angenommen wird.


----------



## rabit (15. Oktober 2009)

Heisst auch rotation per minute


----------



## derLordselbst (15. Oktober 2009)

Quelle dafür?

Ich beziehe mich auf die englischsprachige Wikipedia:



> Revolutions per minute (abbreviated rpm, RPM, r/min, or r·min−1) is a unit of frequency of rotation: the number of full rotations completed in one minute around a fixed axis. It is used as a measure of rotational speed of a mechanical component.



Beim BIOS-Menü für den Health-Monitor kann man übrigens nicht so viel falsch machen, da es sich ja nur um das Konfigurieren von Warnungen handelt, nicht um Änderung von Einstellungen, die sich auf die Hardware auswirken, wie z. B. der Änderung von Versorgungsspannungen.


----------



## Benny546 (15. Oktober 2009)

k VIELEN DANK!


----------



## Benny546 (17. Oktober 2009)

ohh mann, bei mi rgibt es keinen health monitor, lediglich einen HW MOnitor Configuration... ist das mit dem Health monitor gleichzusetzen...??

weil ind er bedienungsanleitung steht inter cpu fan speed lediglich "select ignored if you do not wish to display the detected temperatures"...


ich möchte aber die warnmeldung ausschalten, bzw. dass er nicht mehr meckert, wenn der zu wenig rpm dreht... ist es das oder nicht?? 


man man man


----------



## El_Lute (17. Oktober 2009)

Im Bios  unter dem Reiter *[Boot]*

> Boot Settings Configuration
>*Wait for "F1" if Error* [*disabled*]
dann ist es weg.


----------

